# Son takes over for retiring deputy dad



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Corporal retiring after 25 years with sheriff
_
BY KIMBERLY C. MOORE 
FLORIDA TODAY _












TITUSVILLE - Chris Ferrante polished his new gold badge Thursday, the one that indicates he's a corporal, and smiled.
"I'm going to cherish this one," said the 37-year-old, who was handed the badge by Sheriff Jack Parker during a ceremony Thursday. Ferrante will lead the Brevard County Sheriff's Office motorcycle unit.
If he doesn't live up to the job of his predecessor, he may hear about it -- over the dinner table. Ferrante is taking over the position being vacated by his father, 56-year-old Jack Ferrante, who has served as a motorcycle deputy for 22 years and has been with the sheriff's office for 25 years.
The elder Ferrante officially retires today, but as part of the county's Deferred Retirement Option Program, he will begin a new position Monday as a deputy at the Brevard County Courthouse in Viera. He will serve there for the next three to five years.
"It's an emotional change," Jack Ferrante said. "If you do this for 22 years, and you have to do something different, it's a whole different lifestyle."
Ferrante said he wanted to join the motor unit in 1984 to help get drunk drivers off the road -- and to ride a motorcycle every day. He estimates he has arrested about 1,000 people driving under the influence of alcohol or other drugs during the years.
His son was one of six deputies considered for the position.
Parker said Chris Ferrante's commanders and peers chose him almost unanimously to lead the unit.
"I've gotten more letters of commendation about Chris than just about any other deputy," Parker said Thursday. "He's kind of the whole package, and he has gained the respect of his peers."
Chris Ferrante was about 16 when he made up his mind to become a law enforcement officer.
"It looked like a fun job and every kid wants to grow up and be like their father," he said.
The Ferrantes' boss, Commander Joe Ambrose, said Jack has been an asset to the department.
"I think this is a great thing that the father is able to pass the gavel, if you will, to his son," Ambrose said. "We're looking forward to his son doing great things for the sheriff's department and the citizens of Brevard County."
Ann Ferrante attended Thursday's ceremony, a proud mother to Chris and proud wife to Jack.
"It's kind of a new era for my husband and a new one for my son," she said.
Ann Ferrante said she has not spent one day worrying about either of her men.
"I know what kind of person (Jack) is, and it's the same thing with Chris," she said. "They know how to do their job and they know how to do it right."
The father and son duo have ridden their motorcycles -- they call them "stallions of justice" -- on some cases together. Several years ago, they cornered two bank robbers. This week, they testified against a man they caught speeding on Interstate 95.
"The defendant heard his name and then heard my name," Jack said. "The defendant looked at us and there was a blank stare in his eyes."
The pair laughed at the thought.
When asked what the worst part of the job has been, Jack Ferrante said, "the hours and hours and hours of writing reports and the shift work and never seeing your family and getting to work holidays and Christmas."
Chris just smiled and said they have had a lot of fun working together these past five years.
"Now, what's bizarre is we'll have a Ferrante at the sheriff's department for 50 years," his father said. "And if my grandson steps up to the plate, it'll be even longer."
Chris Ferrante has 13- and 7-year-old sons. And he said the 13-year-old wants to be just like his father.

*Contact Moore at 321-480-5166 or [email protected].
*


----------

